# Keeping Hop Pellets



## symphony1975 (2/7/10)

had a big brew day the other day and have a few half bags of hop pellets left over. i have them in a plastic container in the fridge. can i keep them to use next brew day? if so, how long will they keep fresh and i assume keeping them in a container in the fridge is the best way to store them?

thanks..


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (2/7/10)

For what it's worth, I put mine in a sealer bag and held it in the freezer until the next brew day, 2 weeks later. I smelled the pellets and they still smell fantastic. SO long as they are held cold and sealed from outside influences, I wouldn't think that there will be an issue.


----------



## thanme (2/7/10)

air tight container in the fridge works for me. Still good after a few months.


----------



## Wolfy (2/7/10)

Seal them up and, keep them as airtight as possible, and in the fridge is about the best you can do.
Some people like to freeze their hops, but it's not my preference.


----------



## juzz1981 (2/7/10)

I have kept them in the fridge in an airtight container but recently opted to use the freezer as apparently they last longer?
Not sure if thats truely the case :huh:


----------



## DUANNE (2/7/10)

i like to vacum seal and freeze my leftovers.they are supposed to last a lot longer that way.


----------



## QldKev (2/7/10)

BEERHOG said:


> i like to vacum seal and freeze my leftovers.they are supposed to last a lot longer that way.



Yep they will actually last into years this way. 

QldKev


----------



## marksfish (2/7/10)

the less air transfer and the colder the hops are kept the longer the storage period, however if they start to smell cheesy brew a lambic :icon_cheers:


----------



## jakub76 (2/7/10)

I keep mine in the fridge. I don't think repeated freezing and thawing would be good for them, just my opinion and each to their own of course.


----------



## levin_ae92 (3/7/10)

You dont have to let them thaw out. I take my bag out of the freezer, weigh out what I need and straight back into the freezer, they're only out less than 5 minutes so no where near thawed. I've had hops last ages in the freezer, but that being said im usually too poor to buy more hops so end up just using combos of what I have lying around!


----------



## jyo (3/7/10)

Freezer for me. Hop storage 

Any perishable food I want to keep for a long time goes in the freezer...beer _is_ a food....isn't it?


----------



## MattC (3/7/10)

levin_ae92 said:


> You dont have to let them thaw out. I take my bag out of the freezer, weigh out what I need and straight back into the freezer, they're only out less than 5 minutes so no where near thawed. I've had hops last ages in the freezer



+1

I kkep them in the foil bag they came in, roll it tight, clamp with a clothes peg and then place in a clip seal bag in the freezer. I Used some Czech Saaz i had in there for at least 18 months, and they were quite fresh.


----------



## manticle (3/7/10)

Freezer. If you're worried about viability/freshness then brew more often.


----------



## under (3/7/10)

Freezer. Vac sealed into 100g pouches. I then reseal after use. Working for me.


----------



## Pennywise (3/7/10)

jyo said:


> Freezer for me. Hop storage
> 
> beer _is_ a food....isn't it?




Yep, it's always served with my dinner :beerbang:


----------



## Murcluf (3/7/10)

Freezer is best


----------



## Wolfy (3/7/10)

jyo said:


> Any perishable food I want to keep for a long time goes in the freezer...beer _is_ a food....isn't it?


Yes, but some perishable food, like lettuce, some fruit and green leafy vegetables do not freeze well.
While compressed hop pellets may keep best in the freezer, I suspect that whole hop flowers might not survive the freezing process as well as they could - turning them into mush before they are used.


----------



## manticle (3/7/10)

Usually those flowers are dried though. I've had no issue with fresh dried flowers in the freezer.

It's the moisture in lettuce etc that doesn't do well in the freezer - ruptures the cells and allow the material to become waterlogged.


----------



## jyo (3/7/10)

Wolfy said:


> Yes, but some perishable food, like lettuce, some fruit and green leafy vegetables do not freeze well.
> While compressed hop pellets may keep best in the freezer, I suspect that whole hop flowers might not survive the freezing process as well as they could - turning them into mush before they are used.




Damn, I better take my Iceberg and Cos out then... Seriously though, as long as you don't allow any moisture in so that ice crystals can form and don't let them thaw out everytime you use them, then flowers will be fine.
Cheers, John.


----------



## Nick JD (3/7/10)

If the flowers aren't dry enough to freeze, they'll be rotten by the time you get them.


----------



## brettprevans (3/7/10)

Freezer is generized as best because it halts/declines decay of decline of %AA of the hops. Flowers are slightly doff bit it should halt or slow decline sliglty differantly but if should still work. Fresh is best but we do store hops be aide they are they are dcpensive and we buy them in bulk and use them as we need them in bulk. 

I've got various quality of hops. The ones tha haven't been looked after ie kept from air etc have gone south. The other old ones are fine. If they are crap then use them
for a lambic or something.


----------



## manticle (3/7/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> Flowers are slightly doff bit




you're using ahb on your mobile with some kind of text predict software aren't you?


----------



## dave_h (17/1/11)

I have kept my hops in plastic tubs in the fridge for about 3 months, bought from a shop (wont name them) from a plastic box kept in the fridge. As long as they dont smell weird can I assume they will be ok? (maybe use 20%more??) 

Will keep them in the freezer next time.

Cheers


----------



## mwd (17/1/11)

If they still smell good like hops use them. If they smell mouldy or cheesy chuck them in the bin.


----------



## dave_h (17/1/11)

Sweet thanks, will have a good look/sniff when i get back from work (two long long weeks......)


----------



## roo_dr (17/1/11)

jyo said:


> Freezer for me. Hop storage
> 
> Any perishable food I want to keep for a long time goes in the freezer...beer _is_ a food....isn't it?



Sure it is, but I don't freeze my beer!!  

Hops kept in vacuum bags in the freeze though.


----------

